# H-4 SHOW IDEAS???



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi, sorry but got to ask whats 4-H? I'm from England and not heard of it.


----------



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hi, what do you mean, as in themes? x


----------



## mommadog1956 (Nov 6, 2006)

KANSAS_TWISTER said:


> my daughter's local 4-h horse group need's idea's for there show this summer, it can range from any thing!!!!!


well i know what 4h is!!!! LOL :wink: 

but i don't know what you want exactly in the way of ideas??? :?


----------



## DMadison (May 18, 2007)

Hello, I saw your post and thought I might be able to help. I have helped to organize our last (4) 4-H shows. What specific questions do you have?


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

hey, i'm in 4H but i don't know what you meen?...like canteen ideas or what? you need to be clearer


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

for show's for the kids but know i'm not sure...her 4-h is so diorgenized


----------



## Savanna (Apr 26, 2007)

well sometimes 4-h's around here often do like:
Wild West
Safari
Mardi Gras( any holiday near the show really, Christmas is really fun though, reindeer horses are generally pritty entertaining for the little kids. All of them just love it haha and the horses have always seemed fine with it :roll: )
Ocean (sea horses, yay!)
Cowboys and Indians
 haha just have fun with it! those are all themes if thats what you were looking for


----------



## Topsyturvyuu (Jun 27, 2007)

meggymoo said:


> Hi, sorry but got to ask whats 4-H? I'm from England and not heard of it.


4-H is a program. In this program there are differant groups. The groups can be about horses, pigs, other animals, knitting, ect. You have meetings thoughout the year. At your meetings you may have activities or talk about horse knitting ect. You also have books that you have to do over the year about what your learning. Were I live we have a fair that at the end of the year we put our books in. I am in a horse and pony group. We have a camp and shows we go to over the summer which are so much fun!!! I hope I helped you out..


----------



## Topsyturvyuu (Jun 27, 2007)

meggymoo said:


> Hi, sorry but got to ask whats 4-H? I'm from England and not heard of it.



http://www.national4-hheadquarters.gov/ If you want to know what 4-h is visit this site.. It should help! lol (Im In 4-h and it is so much fun!!!!!! )


----------

